# FEATURE REQUEST: Move or Shrink FF / Reverse Banner



## alexbgr (Dec 8, 2003)

Having a time reference in the fast forward / fast reverse banner is a big improvement over the 5xx series but the HUGE banner always blocks the bottom of the screen. This is a pain when trying to catch or review a news scroll or sports score. It would be great to have the option to move this, make it smaller, have it fade away or make it transparent.


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

alexbgr said:


> Having a time reference in the fast forward / fast reverse banner is a big improvement over the 5xx series but the HUGE banner always blocks the bottom of the screen. This is a pain when trying to catch or review a news scroll or sports score. It would be great to have the option to move this, make it smaller, have it fade away or make it transparent.


I second the motion!

--- WCS


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Me three!


----------



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

Make it 4...


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

Absolutely.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Does anyone else have the problem where the green portion of the bar which indicates the current location within the recording disappears when one pauses? It's there when fast forwarding or rewinding, but not there when the bar is paused. This is what happens on my 921, and it doesn't seem to make any sense.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Slordak said:


> Does anyone else have the problem where the green portion of the bar which indicates the current location within the recording disappears when one pauses? It's there when fast forwarding or rewinding, but not there when the bar is paused. This is what happens on my 921, and it doesn't seem to make any sense.


No, it's there if I pause the video. But if I pause and then hit jump back or jump forward it disappears and the pause indicator adds a little arrow pointing forward or back.

.....G


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I would also like to see this feature. I think the bar is a bit bigger than it needs to be. Dish made it function to where the bar will disappear when you push skip ahead or skip back while in pause mode because the bar is not needed at that time for any reason. This is the frame advance functionality.


----------



## Cheezmo (Feb 5, 2004)

Slordak said:


> Does anyone else have the problem where the green portion of the bar which indicates the current location within the recording disappears when one pauses? It's there when fast forwarding or rewinding, but not there when the bar is paused. This is what happens on my 921, and it doesn't seem to make any sense.


Yes, I see this.

If you are watching a recorded program and press pause, the green part of the progress bar is not filled in. As soon as you step forward or back or start rewind/ff, it fills in. If you then play and pause again, you can see it there for a fraction of a second but then it clears out.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Good; then it's not just me. As you noted, this is still a problem in L149, so I would like to see this get on the current bug list. It's something of an irritant to have the banner fill the entire bottom of the screen, but not convey any information!

If it would help, I can post a screen shot or two as well, but I think this one is pretty easy to reproduce.


----------



## Cheezmo (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm going to post it as a bug thread, just in case it doesn't get noticed buried in a Feature Request.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They should at least have a choice at what size you want the DVR graphics from a menu.


----------

